# Wonderful day to smoke brisket



## gene_mingo (Oct 10, 2009)

I just fired up the smoker. I am going to smoke a 10lb beef brisket today. I have planned for 12 hours of cook time, but if needed I can keep it going 15. We are going to have BBQ for lunch tomorrow. 

I dry rubbed the brisket last night.

Salt
Pepper
Onion powder
Garlic Powder
Paprika
Brown sugar
red pepper
Celery seed

I am using mesquite for the smoke. They grow like weeds around where I live. I am going to mop the brisket with apple juice.

I am also going to make some beans today for lunch tomorrow. 

Yummy stuff.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 10, 2009)

mmmmm! I loved stuff cooked over mesquite while I lived out west ...


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 10, 2009)

I'll be over shortly!


----------



## gene_mingo (Oct 10, 2009)

Blue Tick said:


> I'll be over shortly!




We will be eating around 1:00pm tomorrow. If you come you need to bring some potato salad.


----------



## Berean (Oct 10, 2009)

Boy, does that sound good. I can almost smell it cooking!


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Oct 10, 2009)

Sounds really good! We're having steak tonight...


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 10, 2009)

oh man! You're making me hungry!


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 10, 2009)

Pictures!!!


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 10, 2009)




----------

